# Cordless Colt



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Pardon the barrage of questions - I'm planning to go into business for myself in around 6-12 months, and trying to get my "starting line-up" all set.

Anyone ever actually use a "Cordless Colt"? It looks like a Spartan 100. 

The only real advantage I could imagine it would have is the small amount of time saved from not having to find an outlet. It's not a lot - but it might add up over time.

However I question the added weight of the battery making it worth it.

It does seem to have more capacity than a 100 though - can carry up to 90ft of 1/2", or 108ft of 13/32(though it's rare I'd ever need that much).

Edit - my biggest concern with Trojan though is the sales rep....seeing his responses on some threads makes me shy away from the brand all-together.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Stay far, far, away from Trojan Worldwide. I recently bought several Duracable machines including 2 DM-150's. Great machines,great customer service.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Just took a look at their website.

I wish I could find something similar to the Spartan 100 that actually has an Auto-feed. 

I'm concerned about Spartan due to doing some reading into threads earlier this year about their quality going way down.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> Just took a look at their website. I wish I could find something similar to the Spartan 100 that actually has an Auto-feed. I'm concerned about Spartan due to doing some reading into threads earlier this year about their quality going way down.


You can get a mini auto feed for the DM-150


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> You can get a mini auto feed for the DM-150


Really? I didn't see it on the website.

Edit - Well, I see a picture, but not the actual product.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Go to the homepage and download the catalog.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Will try that, dunno why it's not listed under machine accessories though on their website.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Their website isn't the best. The catalog is a better representation. You can also call out there and speak with a guy named Ray Lewis or my sales rep, Ernad Muratovic. They can answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't suppose you know the price for the autofeed? The catalog doesn't have prices that I am looking at.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> I don't suppose you know the price for the autofeed? The catalog doesn't have prices that I am looking at.


Actually I don't. Give one of those guys a call tomorrow and they'll help you out.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

100 with feed http://www.spartantool.com/drain-cable-model-100-with-1-2--drum-products-800.php?page_id=675


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

That's what I currently use.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I cannot see how the Trojen can hold more cable that the Spartan. The drums are identical. Meaning it will hold 75' of 1/2" cable and upto 100' of 13/32 cable.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have yo looked at Gorlitz? www.gorlitz.com
I think they get over looked for some reason. I have both spartan and Gorlitz and prefer spartan but can't give you a reason why. Probably because I've had my Spartans longer. They both have great machines. Gorlitz prices are hard to beat. 3/8" machine with 90' of cable and auto feed for less than $1500.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Electric Eel Model N with dualmatic cable is hard to beat in that class if machines


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

But is there an autofeed available for it?

Not to sound lazy, it's just retrieving a cable through like 5 90s from a kitchen line without an autofeed is a pain in the butt.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Eel Model N with the duelmatic cable on forward it will self-feed into the pipe, and on reverse which is the recommended way to roll up the cable it self feeds out of the pipe.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> The Eel Model N with the duelmatic cable on forward it will self-feed into the pipe, and on reverse which is the recommended way to roll up the cable it self feeds out of the pipe.


You've used it? How well does that actually work?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I think Ron has actually used the colt battery unit you asked about also.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I use the Eel Model N with the 5/8 duelmatic cable. It works great, I have rodded through 1 1/2 shower traps, and rodded soft stoppages in 4" lines mostly grease. There is a slight learning curve from using the Eel verse the 100. The 100 you force and push the cable in and build up torque to break through the stoppage. The Eel you let it feed itself in and nip away at the blockage, do not force the cable, and do not over torque it.


The Colt battery unit is just like the Spartan 100 just with a DC motor that runs off a battery. I have one of the original models, and it has the power of a AC unit, and the battery on my unit lasted rodding 40+ kitchen sinks in a high rise before I had to switch batteries. If you go with the battery unit I suggest getting a spare battery and keep it charged for that just in case moment. They would do themselves a great service if they had an AC adaptor to run the unit off of AC for when you need the extra run time.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tounces said:


> But is there an autofeed available for it?
> 
> Not to sound lazy, it's just retrieving a cable through like 5 90s from a kitchen line without an autofeed is a pain in the butt.


You can get a auto feed for a colt :thumbsup:


----------

